# fischereischein verloren



## hsv999 (19. Juni 2005)

hallo!
habe meine prüfung 1992 abgelegt. bin 2000 umgezogen, und habe da wohl meine gesamten papiere mit prüfungszeugnis, fischereischein usw. verloren.
wollte letzte woche mal wieder zum baggersee angeln fahren und hab mit schrecken festgestellt das die papiere weg sind. 
wie und wo muss ich meine papiere neu beantragen. den angelverien wo ich die prüfung gemacht habe gibt es nicht mehr. den namen des prüfers und das genaue datum hab ich auch nicht mehr im kopf. 
kann mir jemand tipps geben?

petri heil


----------



## Kalle25 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: fischereischein verloren*

Hallo hsv999,

willkommen im Board.

Warst oder bist Du Mitglied in einem Angelverein? Wenn ja, musstest Du dort die Papiere vorlegen. Villeicht kannst Du dann eine Prüfbescheinigung erhalten und damit den Jahresfischereischein in Deinem Wohnort erhalten.

Falls nicht, bleibt Dir wohl keine andere Wahl als die Prüfung noch einmal abzulegen.

Hast Du die Papiere die letzten 5 Jahre denn nicht vermisst?


----------



## hsv999 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: fischereischein verloren*

hallo,

war kein mitglied im angelverein. hatte die papiere auch nicht vermisst, da ich erst jetzt wieder die zeit zum angeln gefunden habe. 
habe aber gehört, das ich einfach mal beim vdsf nachfragen sollte.
gruss hsv999


----------



## Fischli_ (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: fischereischein verloren*

Moin,

hatte das selbe Problem, gehe einfach mal zu deinen zuständigen Amt und Frag mal nach wegen ausstellen.

Meinen Eintrag mit der abgelegten Prüfung haben sie gefunden und haben mir gleich nen neuen  Schein ausgestellt.

Viel Glück!

Gruß Fischli


----------



## hamburger Jung (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: fischereischein verloren*

Frag mal bei damaligen Ausstellungsstelle (i.d.R. das Einwohnermeldeamt). Deine Daten sind auf jeden Fall 1992 erfasst worden und somit dürfte eine Zweitausfertigung des Angescheins kein Problem darstellen!


----------



## hsv999 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: fischereischein verloren*

du meinst beim einwohnermeldeamt?
bin der meinung wenn dann überhaupt beim vdsf, oder liege ich da falsch?
hab ja nicht nur den fischereierlaubnisschein, sondern auch die prüfung verloren. und ohne prüfungsbestätigung werden die mir doch nicht weiterhelfen könne, oder


----------



## Fischli_ (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: fischereischein verloren*

Ne geht schon, hatte auch nix womit ich das Nachweisen konnte und des war auch ca. 12 Jahre her.

Also einfach mal zum Amt spurten...

gruß Fischli


----------



## Hack (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: fischereischein verloren*

mahlzeit...

meiner meinung nach müsstest du beim zuständigen kreis bzw der zuständigen UNTEREN FISCHEREIBEHÖRDE nachfragen, denn die haben dir die prüfung abgenommen. einwohnermeldeamt stellt nur den schein für 1-5 jahre aus, aber die untere fb stellt das prüfungszeugnis zum angeln per urkunde oder was dat is aus.

ich seh jetzt grad nicht wo du her kommst und ob es bei euch nen kreis gibt, aber sonst müsste das in der kommune oder senat sein, wo du damals gewohnt bzw die prüfung abgelegt hast. bei dem deutschen ordnungssinn wird sich da sicher ne liste finden. die tragen ja ein, ob du zur prüfung zugelassen wurdest, wann prüftermin is und ob bestanden wurde....

so loooong


----------

